# OHIO PARENTS BEWARE (but everyone should read)



## expectingsoon (May 3, 2006)

I am sorry if this is off topic, but as a new mother (soon) I am doing everything I can to protect the future of my kids. I'm home all day and I really have nothing to do other than surf for a while (there's only so many hours in a day that I can inhale paint fumes from reno-ing the spare bedroom). I got this from a site dedicated to "outing" pedophiles (I remember seeing a similar thread somewhere else too). This is becoming quite an issue:

http://pedophilehunter.iblog.com/post/1640/25325

Apparently the man they are talking about lives in Berea, Ohio and he is operating a website pretending to be a young boy (www.mouseboys.net and www.mouseboys.com). The person is not a boy; in fact he is a convicted pedophile (http://www.esorn.ag.state.oh.us/Secu...spx?oid=27286). Parents in the area of Berea, Ohio should be aware of this person. Parents in general shoud be concerned.

Click on "submit a tip" and report him (http://www.esorn.ag.state.oh.us/Secu...spx?oid=27286). Hopefully the more tips they get they may actually look into it.

Look at the pictures he his posting and the websites he is promoting. Someone please tell me what the heck is a boylover?

I feel ill. Have a good nite everyone. I can't sleep now. Any advice on how we should take care of this???


----------



## scatterbrainedmom (May 31, 2005)

ugh!! sick twisted..just ugh! i can't put into words how this makes me feel


----------



## wawap (Jun 28, 2004)

nevermind.


----------

